# CADILLAC FEST 3 IN DOWNEY,CA MAY 19TH



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)




----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Cadillac doin bout 95...or is it 105


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

djmikethecholodj said:


> Cadillac doin bout 95...or is it 105



I'll check the lyrics


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTT


----------



## toker1 (Jan 25, 2009)

TTTT!!!!


----------



## malomonte (Apr 28, 2007)

T
T
T


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Qvo


----------



## Latins Finest (Jul 10, 2012)

TTT


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

*TTT*


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

TTT !!!


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Lemme know if it's confirmed...


----------



## EL Presumido (May 13, 2012)

Bump... This. A great event...


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Bump again...


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

_*TTT*_


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

lll there this year wit my lac


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

wasup mike u know the caddys will be there unless u have a buyer for me lol:thumbsup:


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

posted on our site. good luck
http://www.oldmemoriescc.com


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

oldmemoriesLACO said:


> posted on our site. good luck
> http://www.oldmemoriescc.com


:thumbsup: thank you brother...


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)




----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

ome one emailed me and asked is this show just for cadis?


----------



## strictly ricc (Aug 11, 2009)

MR.GM84 said:


>


Strictly Ridin will be there!


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

oldmemoriesLACO said:


> ome one emailed me and asked is this show just for cadis?


*This is a annual gathering for cadillac enthusiast...pm me for any further questions.*:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

strictly ricc said:


> Strictly Ridin will be there!


:thumbsup:


----------



## AJ128 (Aug 19, 2008)

Cadillacin TTT


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

TTT !!!!!!!!! :nicoderm:


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)

TO THE TOP


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

*TTT*


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)

*MAY 19TH *


----------



## Latins Finest (Jul 10, 2012)

F... Homies thanks for having this event for the Cadillacs!!!!!


----------



## Latins Finest (Jul 10, 2012)

*Great show*

TTT:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## EL Presumido (May 13, 2012)

Right on, homeboy Mike is got this show down.... Well organized!!! uffin:


----------



## EL Presumido (May 13, 2012)

*Cadillac Fest 2013, will be the show to be at!!!!!!!*

[FONT=A:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::|:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsdown::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsdown:


----------



## EL Presumido (May 13, 2012)

Great event!!!!!


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

:wave:


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)

Final Fantacy L.A. said:


> :wave:


:h5:


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTMFT


----------



## BIG AL 310 (Aug 4, 2010)




----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

TTT


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

TTT


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)

BIG PAGE said:


> TTT


:h5:


----------



## NEFF-U (Aug 31, 2012)

TTT 4 the caddy connection ..


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

*Cadillac fest 2013*


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

TTT 4 THE CADDYS THAT'S LUXURY !!!


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)




----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

*MAY 19th*13*


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)

TO THE TOP


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)

*SEND A P.M. FOR A PRE REGISTRATION FORM *


----------



## EL Presumido (May 13, 2012)

TTT


----------



## EL Presumido (May 13, 2012)

Bump!


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)

To the top


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)

TTT all Cadillacs


----------



## EL Presumido (May 13, 2012)

Bump


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

*TTT *


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)

TO THE TOP


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)

TOP THE TOP


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## EL Presumido (May 13, 2012)

TTT


----------



## DEE BIGTYMERZ (Jun 15, 2012)

BIG TYMERZ CAR CLUB WILL BE THERE


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)




----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)

TO THE TOP


----------



## toker1 (Jan 25, 2009)

TTT 4 CADILLAC FEST


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

BUMP


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)

Whats up Hollywood Page


----------



## WESTBOUND93 (Sep 8, 2012)

TTT FOR THE BIG BODIES


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

MR.GM84 said:


> Whats up Hollywood Page


:wave:


----------



## japos 84 (Nov 9, 2010)

MR.GM84 said:


>


 :thumbsup:


----------



## WESTBOUND93 (Sep 8, 2012)

I HOPE MY LAC COMES OUT ON TIME FOR THE CADI FEST


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)

*TO THE TOP 
:thumbsup:*


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)

to the top


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

TTT !!!!!


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)

ttt


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)




----------



## DEE BIGTYMERZ (Jun 15, 2012)

BIG TYMERZ IS THERE!!!


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)

TO THE TOP


----------



## LadyShowtime (Sep 25, 2004)

Comin all the way from Seattle to check out Caddy Fest! :yes:


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)

LadyShowtime said:


> Comin all the way from Seattle to check out Caddy Fest! :yes:


:wave: 

TO THE TOP


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Im takin my lac TTT


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)




----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)




----------



## strictly ricc (Aug 11, 2009)

MR.GM84 said:


> [/QUO TE]Strictly Ridin will be there.... Nutn like a cadillac!:thumbsup:


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)

MR.GM84 said:


>


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

TTT


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)

View attachment 615975
*PLEASE PRINT UP PRE REGISTRATION FORM TO GUARANTY YOUR SPACE *


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

Latins Finest C.C will be there great show last year looking forward to be there TTT


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

TTT


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

lowdude13 said:


> Latins Finest C.C will be there great show last year looking forward to be there TTT


:h5:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

TTT


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)




----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)

To the top


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

TTT!!!


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)

to the top


----------



## toker1 (Jan 25, 2009)

To The Top !!


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

ttt


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

​








*Cadillac fest 3*​


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)

To the top


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

TTT


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)




----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)

to the top


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

TTT


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)

BIG PAGE said:


> TTT


WHAT'S UP HOLLYWOOD :h5:


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)

Page 5 for pre registration form


----------



## BRINCAS YOU (Jan 18, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

TTT !!!


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

View attachment 616608


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)

View attachment 616608


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

bump


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

T.T.T.:thumbsup:


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)

Pre registration is still available


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)

MR.GM84 said:


>


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)

to the top


----------



## toker1 (Jan 25, 2009)

TTT


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

TTT !! LATIN LUXURY CC IS THERE !!


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

TTT


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)

to the top


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)




----------



## visionquest23 (Jul 31, 2004)

sounds good..


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

TTT


----------



## O*C 68 (Feb 21, 2007)

TTT...


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)

bump


----------



## CARLITOS WAY (May 23, 2009)

TTT


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

:cheesy:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## HM WREKN82 (Apr 11, 2010)

TTT , for The Cadi fest'!


----------



## ray-13 (Jun 10, 2011)

TTT... LATIN WORLD BAKERSFIELD WILL BE THERE...


----------



## toker1 (Jan 25, 2009)

TTT


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)

MR.GM84 said:


>


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)




----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)

bump


----------



## BRINCAS YOU (Jan 18, 2007)

TTT.........


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)




----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)

bump


----------



## ogloko (Jan 5, 2006)




----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)

ogloko said:


> View attachment 635646


it will be nice to see this ride again


----------



## jes (Jun 6, 2011)

TTT


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)




----------



## toralez51 (Feb 15, 2013)

ttt:nicoderm:


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)

to the top


----------



## Mcburns (Mar 22, 2013)

My boy wants to know if it's strictly Cadillacs.


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)

Mcburns said:


> My boy wants to know if it's strictly Cadillacs.


*

CADILLAC'S ONLY PLEASE*


----------



## ray-13 (Jun 10, 2011)

TTT... !!!!!!!


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)




----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)

bump


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)

TO THE TOP


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

TO THE TOP !!!!!


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)

to the top


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ogloko (Jan 5, 2006)

Thanks Homie


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)




----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)




----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)

TO THE TOP


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)




----------



## pimp slap (Jan 21, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)

bump


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

TTT


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

BUMP TTT !!!!


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)




----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)




----------



## rnaudin (Jan 23, 2008)

MR.GM84 said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)

to the top


----------



## rnaudin (Jan 23, 2008)

morning bump


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)

to the top


----------



## malomonte (Apr 28, 2007)

Can't Wait.......


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)

malomonte said:


> Can't Wait.......


:h5:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

*TTT

CADILLAC FEST 3*


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)




----------



## ogloko (Jan 5, 2006)

Its gonna be da bomb   :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)

To the top


----------



## zoolyfe (Jan 27, 2010)

MR.GM84 said:


> *
> 
> CADILLAC'S ONLY PLEASE*



Cadillacs only, no problem. is it a LowLow only event?


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)

*ALL KINDS OF CADILLAC'S LOW'S ,OG'S EVERYTHING LAC*


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

_*CADILLACS,CADILLACS,CADILLACS*_


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)




----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

* CADILLAC FEST 3
*


----------



## LoOpY (Dec 1, 2008)

BIG PAGE said:


> * CADILLAC FEST 3
> *
> View attachment 647085


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::worship:


----------



## LoOpY (Dec 1, 2008)

*STTMFT FOR THE CADILLAC FEST:thumbsup:*


----------



## plumjuc (Aug 23, 2008)

BIG PAGE said:


> *TTT
> 
> CADILLAC FEST 3*


:rimshot:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

]


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)




----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)




----------



## raiderg12 (May 17, 2007)

T
T
T
:drama:


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

Its going down today.


----------



## Still Active (Apr 16, 2013)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

:dunno: wurs the pics @?? :dunno:


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

that's what im saying...


----------



## Caddieman 805 (Dec 21, 2006)

Had a blast at the at the Cadillac Fest today


----------



## Smokes999 (Nov 18, 2011)

GREAT SHOW MIKE HAD A GOOD TIME


----------



## raiderg12 (May 17, 2007)

Great show had a great time... :h5:


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

raiderg12 said:


> Great show had a great time... :h5:


 It was nice chopping it up with you. Thanks for comming down from Ventura.


----------



## jes (Jun 6, 2011)

good show i had a good time uffin:


----------



## GRAPEVINE (Feb 27, 2013)

where the pics at


----------



## LOWDOWN62 (Nov 24, 2011)

:drama:START THE MOVIE!


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

TRAFFIC-LAC said:


> :thumbsup:


yo Cadi still looking good too bro. :thumbsup:


----------



## Ralph B presents (Jul 15, 2012)




----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)

HAD A GOOD TIME AT THE CADILLAC FEST!!!!


----------



## raiderg12 (May 17, 2007)

ROBLEDO said:


> It was nice chopping it up with you. Thanks for comming down from Ventura.


No problem doggy always a good time in them street of LA!!! See you around:thumbsup:


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

ROBLEDO said:


> yo Cadi still looking good too bro. :thumbsup:


THANKS HOMIE, I TRY MY BEST TO KEEP UP WITH IT:thumbsup:


----------



## jes (Jun 6, 2011)

Any pic's


----------



## zoolyfe (Jan 27, 2010)

Cadillac Kings LA chapter had a blast at the show! We'll deff be back next year.


----------



## 1WAY (Sep 2, 2009)

PICS?:banghead:


----------



## raiderg12 (May 17, 2007)

T
T
T:drama:


----------



## Gold86 (Sep 1, 2009)

Anyone have pics?


----------



## raiderg12 (May 17, 2007)

:run::finger::twak:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## gmo442 (Mar 15, 2005)

Pics !!!


----------



## mario805 (Jun 24, 2010)

raiderg12 said:


> T
> T
> T:drama:


:thumbsup:looking good!


----------



## raiderg12 (May 17, 2007)

mario805 said:


> :thumbsup:looking good!


THANKS DOGGY... :biggrin:


----------



## jes (Jun 6, 2011)

Really no one else has pic's :banghead: :dunno:


----------



## ogloko (Jan 5, 2006)

yes I do but I don't know how to load them


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:thumbsup:







:wave:


----------

